# Prüfen ob ne bestimmte Zelle in einer Tabelle vorhanden ist



## eierfeile (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich bastle grad an nem VBA-Code in Word. Jetzt würde ich gern verschieden Tabellen in Word durchsucheen und dieses untersuchen ob eine bestimmte Zelle vorhanden ist. So:
nam1neu = ActiveDocument.Tables(x).Cell(2, 1)

Das klappt bei 200 Tabellen einwandfrei bloß bei 2en fehlt diese bestimmte Zelle und bricht daher ab. Das soll er nicht. Wie kann ich prüfen ob diese bestimmte Zelle vorhanden ist und wenn nicht soll er einfach zu nachsten Tabelle gehen (x+1). 

Dank + Gruß,
eierfeile


----------



## Nirraven (4. Dezember 2003)

Naja, wenn er den Fehler ausgibt, ist es ja (mal als beispiel) Laufzeitfehler: '589'

Dann kannst du an der entsprechenden stelle einfach ein
On Error Resume next
If Err = 589 then goto WasTunBeiFehler

einbauen

Dort kannst du ihm dann sagen er soll die nächste Tabelle nehmen... so mein Vorschlag.

Nir


----------

